# Southern Iowa Triple Crown 3D Shoot



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

i will be at the Pella shoot on saturday or sunday, depending on when the gang wants to meet.:wink:


----------



## gunrunr (Feb 1, 2003)

The shoot is Sunday only so don't believe them if they try to meet up with you there on Saturday. :wink: 
I know 'ole Possum Trapper and Ultratec can be kind of tricky - don't let them pull a fast one on you.


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

gunrunr said:


> The shoot is Sunday only so don't believe them if they try to meet up with you there on Saturday. :wink:
> I know 'ole Possum Trapper and Ultratec can be kind of tricky - don't let them pull a fast one on you.


We would never do something like that to Tony:zip:


----------



## smoothy (Nov 12, 2006)

I might come down and shoot on Sunday. Is there a good practice range there to get sighted in? If so, at what distances?


----------



## gunrunr (Feb 1, 2003)

We have practice bags at 20, 30, 40 & 50 yards.


----------



## ultratec1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey Tony meet me there at 8am on saturday. :wink:


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

ok Game ON..:wink: a simple typo and i catch grief. dang this is a rough crowd.:wink:

Tony


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

:spam1::grouphug::hurt::violin::gossip::lalala::boink::blah:


Target Tony said:


> ok Game ON..:wink: a simple typo and i catch grief. dang this is a rough crowd.:wink:
> 
> Tony


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

i'll be there. look for the guy with the STS shirt and come shake my hand.:wink:


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

nice meeting some of you guys today. :wink:


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

Remember guys target #3 on the west side was sponsered by Target Tony(he likes to make it a little rough on some of us):tongue:


----------



## ultratec1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Also on that same target if you notice a large puddle in that area it is more than likely salt water............from the tears of that targets sponsor :tongue:


----------



## ultratec1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Also on that same target if you notice a large puddle in that area it is more than likely salt water from the tears of that particular sponsor.


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

It was dry out there until about 10am on the west side:zip::wink:


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

whatever. i complain about 1 target in 5 years of 3D and you guys make a big federal case out of it. at least i didnt throw my bow or release in the weeds.:wink:
kind sucks the momentum from you when your shooting good by shooting a zero. i went back and got revenge on that target. i shot 3 10s and 1 8. 


CntrlIaHunter it was nice to meet you. hope you had better luck on that long elk shot.:wink:

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

Target Tony said:


> whatever. i complain about 1 target in 5 years of 3D and you guys make a big federal case out of it. at least i didnt throw my bow or release in the weeds.:wink:
> kind sucks the momentum from you when your shooting good by shooting a zero. i went back and got revenge on that target. i shot 3 10s and 1 8.
> 
> 
> ...


no in fact i didn't. there's a puddle of tears coming from him too.....cuz i shot him in the leg. :chortle: 
it's kinda funny i shot 17-12's at the last shoot i went to and 2 on this one.  just one of those days!


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

hey at least you got foam.:wink: 
that elk is still laughing his ass off at me. :wink: 
i missed the yardage by 8 yards.ukey:
that sneaky Boyd is the one to blaim for that shot.:wink 

its all fun until someone shoots a zero..:wink:

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## gunrunr (Feb 1, 2003)

Results are up and posted at http://www.hickoryridge3d.com

Glad you enjoyed our shoot and that we kept you on your toes (for a few targets anyway) We've got lots of ideas to keep things interesting so you don't want to miss our August shoot.

There are some very tight races in some of the classes so we'll have to wait and see what happens at South Central Bowhunters of Iowa this weekend. See you all there!


----------



## RHOADZ (May 25, 2005)

hey ultratec you let tony and a girl beat you again.Jenny still has that c4 if you want it.:lol:


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

RHOADZ said:


> hey ultratec you let tony and a girl beat you again.Jenny still has that c4 if you want it.:lol:


:boink::boink::frusty::frusty::whip::whip::faint:


Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## RHOADZ (May 25, 2005)

good shooting tony the elk got me to.52yds and still shot a low 5 shot 3 up on the long side came back and shot 17 up on the short side, had an off day last year shot 28 up on short side.wish I would have started on #1 instead of 21.shooting lucas on sat and the iowa games sun.:darkbeer:


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

RHOADZ said:


> shooting lucas on sat and the iowa games sun.:darkbeer:


same here....:darkbeer:


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

RHOADZ said:


> hey ultratec you let tony and a girl beat you again.Jenny still has that c4 if you want it.:lol:


pour it on, he deserves it.have you ever seen a person shoot while sleeping:croc:


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

RHOADZ said:


> good shooting tony the elk got me to.52yds and still shot a low 5 shot 3 up on the long side came back and shot 17 up on the short side, had an off day last year shot 28 up on short side.wish I would have started on #1 instead of 21.shooting lucas on sat and the iowa games sun.:darkbeer:


Bruce I shot it for 52 also big fat 5 shot 10 up east side 9 up west side.Its a little different shooting open for the second time ever.Shooting Lucas on sat and Ames on sun.see ya there


----------



## RHOADZ (May 25, 2005)

good shooting for your first time in the open ,how do you like aiming right at it instead of gap shooting


----------



## RHOADZ (May 25, 2005)

I bet ultratec & target tony are glad your in our class.now they can't give you a hard time about shooting the shorter stake


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

RHOADZ said:


> good shooting for your first time in the open ,how do you like aiming right at it instead of gap shooting


I kinda like 1 pin and shooting with another setup shooting close to 310fps,but I dont know if I want to play with you pro's.I think I will shoot unlimited in Ames but we will see maybe I can get another 4th place ribbon


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

RHOADZ said:


> I bet ultratec & target tony are glad your in our class.now they can't give you a hard time about shooting the shorter stake


All I hear is game on b**ch.They wont even block the wind for me just ask Outdoors Dan


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

Bruce you took off so fast on sunday we thought you were late for a wedding or something:zip::wink:


----------



## RHOADZ (May 25, 2005)

them guys are just jealous because they get beat by girls, come shoot with me I'll block the wind and sun for ya.:shade::whip2::rock:


----------



## RHOADZ (May 25, 2005)

I had a bad day and weekend .lost my billfold fri broke my glasses in half sat had a blowout on the boat trailor sat night when I left the shoot I had to go to newton to buy a tire then drive back to rathbun my boat set along the highway since sat night


----------



## RHOADZ (May 25, 2005)

hey ultratec want day are you shooting lucas?I'm shoooting on sat and the games on sun


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

i can't decide if i want to shoot open class or unlimited in ames....
the longest shot at iowa games is 40 isn't it?

it's a tough call after the way i shot last weekend. 17th place isn't exactly what i hoped for. :tongue:
:chortle:


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

the Iowa Games course is tough. some yardages in the past for open class have been over 40 yards. but be prepared to shoot anything they might put out to 50+ just in case. 

i will be shooting Open again. guess im a glutton for punishment.:wink:

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## ultratec1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey Bruce the whole getting beat by a girl thing dont bother me its the getting beat by Tony that really depresses me. :embara: I plan on shooting the Iowa games on Sunday and Lucas on Friday. I gotta golf/drunk tournament on Saturday so Sunday is going to be one those daysukey:


----------



## ultratec1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh ya on a little side note, we would have blocked the wind for Lynn but his brother (Outdoors Dan) calls people that block the wind for other shooters a cheater, and since I didnt want Lynn and Outdoor Dan having a confrontation at the next family reunion I left it alone.


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

ultratec1 said:


> Oh ya on a little side note, we would have blocked the wind for Lynn but his brother (Outdoors Dan) calls people that block the wind for other shooters a cheater, and since I didnt want Lynn and Outdoor Dan having a confrontation at the next family reunion I left it alone.


SA


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

ultratec1 said:


> Hey Bruce the whole getting beat by a girl thing dont bother me its the getting beat by Tony that really depresses me. :embara: I plan on shooting the Iowa games on Sunday and Lucas on Friday. I gotta golf/drunk tournament on Saturday so Sunday is going to be one those daysukey:


Game on Beeeooch..:wink: hopefully there will be a little more of that going on in the future.:thumbs_up




ultratec1 said:


> Oh ya on a little side note, we would have blocked the wind for Lynn but his brother (Outdoors Dan) calls people that block the wind for other shooters a cheater, and since I didnt want Lynn and Outdoor Dan having a confrontation at the next family reunion I left it alone.


Now thats funny...:wink:

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

Target Tony said:


> Game on Beeeooch..:wink: hopefully there will be a little more of that going on in the future.:thumbs_up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is that funny????Bernard and Daniel look so much alike,just like tony being Blakes dad(also look alikes)now thats funny:mg:Game on Beeeooch to BJ go sickum tone loc


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

Round II, here we go again


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Cant make the Lucas shoot on sat. i shot at the Apple this afternoon. still tough to see some of the dark targets in dark spots. but BJs help on the both eyes open thing really helps. i now shoot 3d with both eyes open, not like the past where i had both closed.

see you guys on sunday sometime to go to the Iowa Games.

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

possum trapper said:


> Round II, here we go again


congrats on the score today possum trapper! :thumbs_up


tony....were you hiding from us? :noidea:
for the most part it was a pretty easy course. might see you guys around at the games tomorrow. we will be there nice and early.
good luck to everyone! :wink:


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

nope just had some stuff to take care of today. i will be riding the BJ bus to Ames tomorrow.:wink:
hope to see everyone at the Iowa Games.

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## RHOADZ (May 25, 2005)

congrats to possum trapper beat me fair and square. good shooting lynn maybe I can give you a better performance tomorrow.


----------



## team_TRX (Feb 26, 2004)

Target Tony said:


> nope just had some stuff to take care of today. i will be riding the BJ bus to Ames tomorrow.:wink:
> hope to see everyone at the Iowa Games.
> 
> Shoot Strong
> Tony



I bet you will be riding the BJ bus..........:wink:


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

i hope you guys shot better at the games than i did. :doh:
i started out good and everything went to crap from there. 
i don't know what happened :noidea:
good day yesterday, bad day today! :darkbeer:


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

RHOADZ said:


> congrats to possum trapper beat me fair and square. good shooting lynn maybe I can give you a better performance tomorrow.


I think it was alittle better for you than it was for me today:77::77::77:


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

*Iowa Games*

i didnt shoot too bad to day. 24 down. but i just was off on yardage for the four 5s i shot. i missed some yardages by a long ways today. had 8-12s, 18-10s, 10-8s and 4-5s for 376. man if i can eliminate them 5s i could maybe hang with my group.:wink:

Congrats Bruce for shooting great. Congrats to Jen for shooting even. dang girl beat me again.:wink:

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## RHOADZ (May 25, 2005)

thanks guys I had to redeem myself for the way I shot sat.I think everyone shot good for as tough as the course was set I'm glad we shot in the morning when it was cool and cloudy those targets were hard to see when the sun came out.My little girl won her first trophy ever best score she has shot 369 she was so excited.Dad was pretty proud too.


----------

